# Preservatives causing drowsiness



## StirBlue (Dec 24, 2006)

Do you think the preservatives in our foods cause drowsiness?


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 24, 2006)

I`ve never heard of that happening before, but certain adatives are definately known to cause Hyperactivity in children (often coloring agents).
I guess it`s possible that other effects could also occur though.

Interesting question!


----------



## Candocook (Dec 24, 2006)

Tryptophan in turkey does. But it is a naturally occurring substance in it.


----------



## Caine (Dec 24, 2006)

StirBlue said:
			
		

> Do you think the preservatives in our foods cause drowsiness?


 
No, but sleep apnea does.


----------



## GB (Dec 24, 2006)

Candocook said:
			
		

> Tryptophan in turkey does. But it is a naturally occurring substance in it.


This is true, but it only works on an  empty stomach. The reason people get so sleepy on Thanksgiving is because they overeat, not because of the tryptophan.


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 24, 2006)

parmesan cheese actualy contains a much larger dosage of Tryptophan gram per gram than turkey, and doesn`t cause this effect, although it`s a good "antidote" for menopausal hot flashes


----------



## shpj4 (Dec 24, 2006)

I don't think that Preservatives Cause Drowsiness but I do know that when you eat too much you are ready to take a nap.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 24, 2006)

GB, YT2095, and shpj4 get a gold star. Eating a large meal diverts blood flow away from the brain to the stomach for digestion ... thus causing drowsiness. Tryptophan is generally only a drowsiness factor when ingested on an empty stomach.

Now - back to the original question:



			
				StirBlue said:
			
		

> Do you think the preservatives in our foods cause drowsiness?


 
I would doubt it ... but if you have a specific preservative in mind I could look into it. Most of the food preservatives that I have looked into are naturally occuring and are more prone to cause hyperactivity than lethargy.


----------



## amber (Dec 24, 2006)

Yep, like Michael said, when you get full you get tired   Michael, has anyone ever told you that you analyze things too much?  No offense intended, I know your into food science.


----------



## StirBlue (Dec 24, 2006)

Most of my food is "earth tones".  Last year someone gave our dogs a gift of doggie treats which were brightly colored.  We never gave them more than 1 or two a day and many days, we forgot to give them any.  Our male dog (5 yrs) had a seizure and the vet did not find anything wrong with him.  It probably was the food coloring.  I did not know that it caused hyperactivity.  He is a very energetic puppy type dog.  The other dog (female & 5 yrs) is a couch potato when she is not outside.  
   His hair fell out all around him (not to the point of baldness), his eyes were bloodshot, and he slept a lot all week.  He's okay now.  
    I haven't made them any doggie treats and maybe it's time for a batch.
   ..................................................................................................

Thanks for the info on preservatives.  
Happy Holidays....


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 26, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> Yep, like Michael said, when you get full you get tired  Michael, has anyone ever told you that you analyze things too much? No offense intended, I know your into food science.


 
LOL .... actually - my _thing_ is cardiopulmonary, cardiovascular and exercise physiology. My interest in nutrition was an offshoot of that.


----------

